# Weekly Competition 2021-18



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *R' U2 F U' F' U2 F' U' R2 F' U'
*2. *R' F R2 U' F U2 F U R U' R'
*3. *U R F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2
*4. *U R U2 R' U2 R U2 F R U2 R
*5. *U2 R' U' F R F U' R U' R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *U' B2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 D' R' U2 R' B2 D2 R' D' B' D2 F'
*2. *R' U2 B D' R' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 D' B2 D' F' D
*3. *F2 D B2 D U2 B2 R2 U2 B R' U F L' B U2 B D'
*4. *R' F2 D L' B2 F R2 F2 D2 F D2 R' F2 D' L' F L' F'
*5. *R2 D2 R2 D2 R D' F' B' R D R2 U D R2 U' L2 F R

*4x4x4
1. *U' F' D2 R F2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L' D2 F' D' F' R2 F' L2 R U Rw2 U R2 Uw2 Rw2 U F2 L' U Rw2 D' B2 Fw Uw2 D' U2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw D' Fw' Uw' R2
*2. *U' F L U2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B R2 F2 L2 U B2 L U L2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 R F R' Fw2 R' F' D2 R2 L2 Uw' Fw2 B' D R2 Rw D2 R' F' Rw Uw' R'
*3. *R2 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 R D2 B D R F L2 B' D2 R Rw2 Uw2 L' U L2 R' Uw2 R B2 F2 L' Uw2 B2 Fw F' U' R' B Rw' Fw2 Rw D2 B' Uw Rw R
*4. *L' B L F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U R' U' B2 D2 R2 B' L' Rw2 Fw2 L' U2 R' F L' Uw2 L Fw2 L' Uw R' B2 D Fw2 U Rw U2 Fw' Rw' Fw D R'
*5. *F2 B R' U' L D2 R' D L D2 R U2 L U2 R2 L' B2 U' F Fw2 Rw2 B R Fw2 L R2 B' U2 R' B Rw2 D R Uw' B Uw2 Fw' L Uw L D' Rw' R2

*5x5x5
1. *Lw L U2 Lw2 L2 Uw2 D' L U2 Uw' Rw Bw' Uw2 L R' F D2 R2 Uw Lw F' L2 Bw Lw2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Lw2 F Lw' Dw2 Uw' D' Fw2 Dw B2 F2 D2 F2 Fw2 Bw2 Lw' F Lw U2 F' R2 Rw' Uw2 R F D' L Rw' U2 Fw L' Lw Rw
*2. *Fw D2 Fw U2 Uw' B Fw2 L' D' Fw' Dw2 L2 Rw U2 Dw2 Uw' B Bw' F2 U2 D2 Bw' F' Lw F2 Uw' Fw' Rw D' Rw2 Uw' Rw' L Bw B F' D Rw2 F Bw U' Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R' Fw U' Dw Rw Bw2 D2 F Uw' Fw' Lw' F' Lw' Dw U2
*3. *L2 U2 Rw B F' L2 Lw Rw2 F' Uw Rw B' Bw2 U Fw' Bw D' B' Dw2 Rw Uw Rw' U Lw2 D2 Bw2 B2 D U F2 B2 U2 B Uw' L2 Dw' U Lw' Rw' R Uw Lw' Rw D2 Lw' B2 L2 Bw' Dw Fw D B2 R Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 L U2 Uw'
*4. *B Lw2 Rw U2 Rw2 Uw' D2 Bw' R' Dw' B2 D2 U R L2 D' Lw2 F' Uw Lw2 B R' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw' Dw' R' Lw' Uw2 L2 B Dw Fw2 L Uw2 Lw' D B L2 Dw B2 Rw2 Bw' Uw Bw Dw U2 F Lw Dw Lw' Fw R2 U Fw L2 Uw2 L' Lw
*5. *Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw L2 Uw Lw2 B' Dw Rw2 F' L2 Fw' U2 L' R' Uw' D' Fw Lw R B2 Bw D Rw' Dw B2 Fw2 Uw2 U Dw B' Uw' Fw2 Lw Uw' Fw2 R Dw' Bw D2 B Dw2 Fw F2 Bw' Uw' R Dw U2 D2 B2 D Uw Bw' Lw' Rw Fw' Uw F2

*6x6x6
1. *Dw2 R Rw2 Bw' Lw' 3Fw' Lw2 Uw 3Fw F' Dw' 3Rw2 R Uw' 3Uw2 Bw' Lw2 U2 Fw B Dw2 F 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw' Bw Fw L Lw2 F L' Uw' Lw' B2 F 3Rw' U 3Fw2 B2 F U F' Dw Rw' B' Rw' Fw2 Rw' U Dw F Uw' Dw' Lw D2 Uw' 3Fw2 Bw Rw2 Uw Dw2 3Rw' Lw' Rw' 3Uw' Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 L2 B2 Bw' R Rw' Dw' Rw2 Lw' B' Rw' D'
*2. *Rw U2 B' Fw F Dw R' Fw B2 Rw' 3Uw' Dw' 3Rw' F2 R' 3Rw U2 Uw Rw 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw U' F' Dw' 3Rw2 Rw D' Uw' 3Uw2 B' D' Rw U Uw2 Bw2 3Fw' U B2 3Uw2 Bw2 L' 3Rw' F2 R F2 B' U2 B2 Bw 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw U2 3Fw' Bw Rw 3Rw' F2 3Fw' D L Bw Lw2 3Fw2 L2 R' 3Uw2 B2 Bw' L' F' L' Dw U 3Rw' Bw2 3Fw' L2 R
*3. *Dw R' 3Uw2 D2 B' L2 B2 D' Dw' Rw' U L' 3Rw Dw' U2 Rw2 Dw Uw F Lw Fw 3Rw2 L' Bw B' U2 Dw2 R Dw' F2 L B' 3Rw' D' 3Uw B' Lw' Fw' 3Uw' L R' 3Rw Dw U2 3Uw' Rw2 U' 3Fw2 3Rw2 F L2 Rw B2 Bw Uw2 3Rw 3Fw Rw' 3Rw 3Fw B Lw Rw L' Bw' Uw' Fw' B2 Bw Lw' U2 L' U2 D2 Lw Bw' D2 Uw' Rw 3Uw'
*4. *Lw' R' B Bw' 3Fw Dw2 3Uw' Rw2 Dw L B2 Dw 3Rw' D' B' 3Fw' F2 D' F 3Fw2 U2 D2 Bw' L2 R2 B Uw' U' L' Lw' Rw2 U2 R D2 Fw' R Fw 3Rw Fw2 Rw' U' Lw U2 B 3Fw R L Lw' B' L' D 3Uw' B2 3Uw2 B2 3Uw 3Fw2 L2 Dw' L 3Uw Lw2 B' F2 3Rw' Uw' B 3Uw' 3Rw' R2 Bw' L' Uw F2 L Uw' Bw F U2 R
*5. *U2 L' 3Fw2 L' Fw' D' 3Uw' U Uw' Dw' B2 Bw L Lw' R' U2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw L F 3Uw Rw2 3Fw F R Rw2 B' U2 B Fw2 3Rw2 Lw' Dw U2 F2 L' F2 U Bw2 F' Uw2 Dw U Fw Uw' D Dw' 3Fw R' 3Rw2 Fw' Uw2 L Uw Rw F R' D2 Dw' R2 B' Bw2 3Fw2 R Fw F 3Uw2 R' Dw' B2 R' D' 3Rw' F2 Lw B2 Fw' 3Fw' Uw2

*7x7x7
1. *Rw' L2 B 3Fw2 Rw' Bw2 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw2 3Fw' Fw2 F2 B' 3Lw 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 U Rw' D U' 3Rw U Dw2 Uw' 3Bw 3Uw F 3Bw 3Dw D2 Fw2 3Lw' Rw 3Rw2 R 3Dw2 3Uw' Fw Lw' B' Lw2 3Rw' L2 3Uw 3Bw' 3Fw B' 3Lw2 R 3Bw2 R' F2 3Uw Fw' 3Bw Dw 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Fw Lw2 Dw 3Dw2 U Rw2 3Bw' 3Rw2 D B' L' Dw Bw2 Fw2 D2 F Rw L' 3Lw' B D' B L2 F Uw2 3Fw2 Rw' F2 Dw' Fw D' B2 U' Uw2 3Lw' 3Uw B' 3Bw 3Dw' D 3Rw'
*2. *Lw' 3Lw 3Uw2 3Dw' Dw D2 F2 3Fw2 3Rw Uw 3Bw2 U' Rw2 B2 Rw Fw' Uw 3Uw' 3Rw D 3Fw2 D2 3Lw 3Uw2 3Fw2 F2 Rw2 3Bw' 3Lw' D 3Rw 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw F2 3Bw D Bw' 3Bw2 Rw2 3Uw2 D' Lw F L F2 R2 Uw' Dw2 Rw' D2 U' 3Dw2 B2 3Uw2 R' 3Lw2 U2 3Lw' 3Fw2 3Rw L2 U2 Uw 3Lw' U B R Lw2 3Dw 3Lw 3Bw 3Uw F Lw2 3Uw' Bw 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Uw' Dw2 R 3Lw Rw2 Bw2 Rw 3Fw2 Bw Dw' R2 3Lw' L Uw' L2 D 3Fw' Rw 3Uw Lw'
*3. *3Dw U' F' D' 3Dw' Uw 3Bw Fw Rw 3Bw Rw 3Lw2 3Dw2 U' Bw Rw2 Uw B' 3Bw2 U2 3Dw' 3Fw 3Bw 3Uw' F R2 3Lw' L2 B2 R' 3Rw2 D2 3Dw' R2 3Fw' 3Uw 3Rw' Lw 3Bw2 Fw2 Uw Rw' 3Rw Lw' 3Fw2 3Dw 3Uw' 3Rw2 U Bw2 3Rw2 3Dw 3Fw2 Rw' 3Lw2 Bw' Rw Uw L' 3Fw' Bw2 3Bw' Lw2 Bw' 3Fw Rw2 3Rw2 Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw F U 3Rw U' Lw2 R Rw2 Uw2 Bw' L 3Lw U2 3Fw R' U Bw' Fw2 3Dw 3Uw Dw' 3Rw Bw U' F 3Dw' Dw 3Bw2 Dw2
*4. *3Rw2 3Bw2 D2 3Dw2 B' Dw' L 3Bw F2 3Dw2 B Bw2 Fw2 3Lw B2 Lw 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw U2 Bw' 3Lw 3Bw 3Rw R2 L2 U2 3Lw 3Rw Fw F' 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw' F Uw2 L' Bw2 3Uw L Bw' F L' F2 B' 3Rw' L' Lw2 B Uw Bw' F2 Dw2 Uw Fw' B F' U2 3Lw U Uw' Lw2 3Fw2 Fw' 3Dw2 Fw D F2 Rw' D2 3Bw2 3Lw' Dw 3Bw 3Dw2 Uw Lw' 3Rw2 R2 Fw Bw2 3Rw2 R' L2 Fw D Uw2 3Rw' Dw Lw' 3Fw Bw' Rw2 L2 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw2 B' U2 F2
*5. *3Dw 3Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw D 3Rw Rw' U Dw' Rw2 3Fw' 3Bw' U' 3Lw D' 3Fw' L Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 B D Uw Dw F R2 3Rw2 3Uw2 L2 B' L2 3Bw L' Uw2 3Dw Lw' Fw2 3Bw 3Lw' Dw2 U' Uw' 3Lw2 Bw' B2 3Dw2 Bw2 R Lw2 F2 3Fw' 3Dw 3Fw' Bw U' F2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Rw2 L2 3Lw R 3Bw2 3Lw' Fw' 3Bw' B' R2 Uw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 Bw' Dw' 3Bw' 3Rw B Rw' Fw2 3Dw' L Bw2 R2 3Uw' 3Fw2 U 3Uw 3Bw2 Lw Bw2 F' Rw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U2 F U' F U R U R' F U2
*2. *F R2 F' R' U2 R' U' F U' F R
*3. *R' F2 R F' R U R' F' R U' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F R2 L' F D L B D B U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' R' F Rw2
*2. *D' L D2 F R2 U2 B U2 L2 R2 B' F2 U' R2 B' F' L' B2 U' B' Rw
*3. *F D B D2 B' L D2 B' U R2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U2 B L' U2 B2 F2 R L B2 F' R D L' F' U' B' L' Uw2 L Fw2 B R Uw2 F Uw2 F' B R' Fw2 Uw F' D' Rw2 U2 R Fw Rw2 Fw2 D' L' x y2
*2. *R' F2 R L' F2 D2 F2 B' L2 D L' U' B' R U2 F B' Fw2 L' Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 L' D R U2 Rw2 Fw2 R Fw' D2 R' Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw' L' Uw Fw' B' R2 Fw' y
*3. *B' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D' R' B D' L2 U L2 B2 L Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 B F Rw2 Uw2 B R' Uw F U' R B R2 F2 Fw' D Rw' Fw Uw2 U' z y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Fw2 R' F2 Bw L2 Rw D2 L F Dw D R U' Rw Fw2 Uw Rw2 B' Fw' Uw2 Bw' D2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 F' B2 Bw2 Lw' B2 Dw D' Fw Dw' B2 Lw B L' Uw R2 B2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 D Rw Uw2 B' L U Rw D2 Uw2 F2 D Bw' R2 Fw' U' Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw
*2. *Lw2 U F2 Fw' L2 F' B Uw2 U' Lw' B2 L' D2 L' U F2 R Uw Bw2 Fw L' F' Fw' D2 R2 L U' Bw' Lw Fw' Dw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 U' Uw Rw' Uw Bw' U2 Fw' Bw Rw U Fw F2 L' D' U' Bw L' D Uw Dw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' U2 R2 3Fw 3Uw'
*3. *Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw F U' R' F2 U2 L2 U L2 Uw2 F2 Lw' L Dw2 U' Lw' Rw U L' F' Rw Uw F2 U2 Uw' F U2 Uw' Bw' R' Rw2 L2 F' U' Rw' Fw2 L2 U F' U2 R' Bw B2 U2 Dw' Fw' U D' Lw D Dw2 R2 Dw' D' Fw' Rw2 U 3Rw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3Uw 3Fw2 L2 Bw U2 Uw' D Fw Bw2 Rw' L 3Rw Bw2 3Fw2 R2 D' 3Uw Dw2 Bw Uw2 Lw' 3Fw U Rw2 F' Bw' D' 3Rw2 Fw B 3Rw' B2 Lw' F' B2 R Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 Bw Lw R' Fw2 3Uw Bw' Lw2 D U2 Lw' U' Uw' Lw 3Fw' 3Rw' L' Fw' U' 3Fw' Bw' B2 3Rw 3Fw2 R' F' Uw' Lw' Rw F 3Rw 3Fw' D2 B2 3Fw Fw' U' D' R' F' 3Uw F2 x2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B' 3Lw 3Fw L F2 3Bw Fw2 Dw2 L 3Dw F' Rw' F L' 3Fw R2 F2 L' 3Fw2 F' Dw2 D2 3Rw' Bw2 Dw F Rw 3Uw' R2 D' R' 3Lw2 U2 R Fw2 D2 F2 3Uw Fw' F B' 3Rw U 3Dw2 Dw' 3Lw Bw' D2 Rw Fw2 B2 Rw' 3Fw2 Rw R' 3Bw' Bw2 Dw Fw' F' Dw2 L2 F2 3Bw2 Rw2 3Lw2 B' L2 3Fw 3Rw Lw2 3Fw2 Bw' B' 3Uw' 3Bw' 3Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' 3Dw 3Uw 3Lw2 L' Lw' 3Rw U' R2 Rw2 3Lw 3Rw 3Fw' Uw2 D Rw2 Fw2 3Bw2 Bw' 3Rw2 y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F R' B L2 U2 B L2 B2 F' L2 F' R' U' R F L2 D B Rw Uw2
*2. *U' B2 D R2 F U2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B L D L' B F U2 R U2 Rw Uw2
*3. *B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' D2 R' B2 L2 U' R F2 L' R D' Rw' Uw2
*4. *F' L2 U' F' B U' F' U B' L B F2 R2 B2 R' L2 D2 L2 B2 Rw Uw'
*5. *B' U2 F2 D' L F' D R' L U2 F2 B2 L2 D B2 D L2 U2 R Uw'
*6. *B D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B' U' R' U B2 U L' F2 R
*7. *D2 R2 L F R' U B D2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F R' D' B' Uw
*8. *U F' D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 F' D' B' L U2 R' B' R2 U B Rw Uw
*9. *B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R' B' R F' U' L2 B' U2 L Fw' Uw'
*10. *F' U' B R U2 R D R' U2 F' U' F' R2 F2 R2 F D2 B' Uw
*11. *D2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F' R2 F R B2 L U2 L2 U B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*12. *F2 R F B2 D' F' U F2 R U F U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 B Rw2 Uw2
*13. *B U2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L R D' L B2 F2 R B L2 F2 L' Uw
*14. *B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L U' F2 R2 D' L U F' D B' Rw' Uw
*15. *R' B' R' F U2 R F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 L F' Rw2 Uw'
*16. *D L2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' D B' L2 B L' F2 D Rw2 Uw'
*17. *U B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 F R' U L B F' Rw'
*18. *D' F' D R2 D2 L2 F' B' R' U F B' U2 B R2 F2 R2 B U2 Fw' Uw2
*19. *L2 B R2 D F U R B U D2 F2 D2 L' B2 L F2 U2 R' L' D' Fw
*20. *U2 L D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L F' R2 U L U B2 U B' Rw2 Uw
*21. *U2 L' B L2 D' L' F2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F' D Fw' Uw2
*22. *F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 B2 R' B U' L D' L F2 R F' D Fw' Uw2
*23. *D' L2 D F2 D' U R2 D' B' D' L' B2 D' U R D R F2 Rw2 Uw
*24. *B2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F' R B' L2 D R' D2 R2 B U Fw
*25. *U2 B2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 R F L2 D2 U2 B' L2 D B D2 U2 R' Fw' Uw
*26. *U2 R2 U L U2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 U2 B R2 U F' U L' R' U Fw
*27. *B2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L F R U L' D F' D R D2 F D Rw Uw
*28. *F L2 U' B' L' U2 R L2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 B' D2 L B2 L' D' Fw Uw
*29. *R2 F R2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F L' B2 R' F U' B' L2 U Rw Uw'
*30. *F R' U2 B L2 F L2 F D2 R2 U2 L' D' B' D2 L' F L U B' Rw'
*31. *U2 R D' B2 U R2 F R' D R' F2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 L U2 Fw Uw
*32. *U B' D' L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U' B F U' B R B2 D2 Rw'
*33. *U' F' D' L' F2 B' R' D' F2 R' D2 L' F2 L U2 R' F2 B2 L2 B' Rw Uw2
*34. *L U2 B2 U2 L B2 R' F2 U B2 L D2 B2 F' L' D' R2 B' D' Rw' Uw2
*35. *D2 F U2 L2 U' L F R' U' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*36. *R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 D F B2 U2 R2 L' B2 R' L2 U2 B' U L' Fw' Uw'
*37. *R2 D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L B' R' B' U' F' D' R2 F Rw Uw
*38. *F R D' B' L F R L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D F U' F Uw2
*39. *B' D2 R' F' D' R' B U' D2 F L2 U2 F D2 B' R' B Rw2 Uw
*40. *F2 L F2 D2 R D2 R' U2 L' U' R2 B D U2 R2 B F2 L Fw Uw'
*41. *L2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B' L2 U L' R' D F Uw'
*42. *F' B L' F2 D' F' U' F U L D2 R L F2 L F2 D2 B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*43. *L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U B2 F' L' D L2 R' U' F2 D R2 F' D2 B' Rw' Uw2
*44. *B' D R2 B' R B2 U B2 R' U2 L F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 D2 F' D F' Uw2
*45. *L2 D' U L2 D B D2 B R2 D F L B' R B U R Fw
*46. *U2 B' U B2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D F L' F' U B' L2 D Fw' Uw
*47. *D B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' D' R' F' U F' D L2 F2 L2 R F Rw2 Uw'
*48. *R2 F B2 D2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 R B2 L2 U L' D U' B D' R2 Fw Uw
*49. *F L' R2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U B2 U R D R U' L F L2 F2 U2 Rw Uw
*50. *U L2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 U B' D' U F2 L R F' R' U2 F' L' D2 Rw2 Uw
*51. *D2 L' R' F2 L' B2 F2 L' F L B2 F' U R' B2 F2 L2 D2 Fw
*52. *D R' B U' D' L F' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 R D2 F' U Fw Uw2
*53. *L D' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' L' B2 R' F' L2 B' L B' D2 Fw Uw'
*54. *R' D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F' R2 D2 F' D' R2 B2 R F2 U' Rw2 Uw
*55. *B' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 R D2 R D' R2 F2 D' B' D' L' F U2 B' Rw2
*56. *F' D2 B' L B' R' D' R L U2 L2 U' B2 U D2 F2 L2 B D Rw
*57. *U' L' U R' B2 U2 D2 L2 U F R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R B2 Rw2
*58. *U F' D L U R' F' U' B' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 L' U2 R L2 Fw'
*59. *F2 U2 L2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 D L2 F D' F2 U2 B2 D' L D R Fw'
*60. *B2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' L D2 B' D B L D F' Uw'
*61. *R2 U2 F' D2 B D2 L2 D2 B' U2 L U L D R' D2 B D F R2 Fw Uw2
*62. *D2 F U2 F U2 F2 L2 R D2 U' F L U L2 R U L D F Rw2 Uw2
*63. *U' L2 B2 D' U' R2 U L2 B U2 F' L' D' L' F' D B' U L Fw' Uw
*64. *D' L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F' U R2 F' R B2 F2 D L' F Rw' Uw'
*65. *L2 U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 F L2 B2 L' R U' L' U2 F
*66. *L2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D L2 B' U' R' D U L' B R U' Rw2 Uw2
*67. *R2 B2 U' B2 D F' U2 R2 B2 R' U' B' D' B2 L' F2 U2 Rw'
*68. *D' L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R' F' D' B U2 L' B2 D2 U B' U2 Rw Uw'
*69. *L2 U2 L U D2 R2 F L2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 F' U2 D2 B U2 D Fw Uw2
*70. *U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D B' U' R D2 F R D' U F' D' Fw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D B U2 F' L2 U' F2 R U L F2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' L2
*2. *U2 D2 B D' F L2 U B' D' U2 L U2 R U2 B2 R' F2 L' B
*3. *U L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D F2 B L R' B' D U B U2 L2
*4. *R' B2 L B2 F2 U2 B2 R' U R U' B2 R2 D' B' R' B2 D
*5. *U2 D F' U2 D L' B L' U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U D L2 F U R

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 R' U F' L F' R U' F' B' R F2 B' U2 F2 B R2 U2 L2
*2. *L F L' U2 R D2 F' L F2 U L' D2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 B'
*3. *D' L' U B' D2 R2 U2 D' R2 L' D L' B2 L' F2 L' B2 L'
*4. *D' L B' D' F2 D2 R F' L D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F U
*5. *F' L F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B' R' D2 B' D2 U2 F R2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 U B2 D' R U' B' U R' U2 L B F'
*2. *B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D U' B2 L U F D F' D L2 D L2 R'
*3. *D R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U R B2 F2 D L' U' B' F R' B D F
*4. *U' B' R' F2 L B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' F' U' F2 U' R U' R D'
*5. *D B2 L2 D' R2 U L2 R D' U2 L2 U B' F' R' D R U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R2 U2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F R2 L B R F L' D F2 L R2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' F2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R B U2 L2 F D L' R2 B' L F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R2 B R D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F' R2 D B' F2 L F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U R U' R' U' R U' F' R2 U F'
*3. *U2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R' D B2 R F' U2 F2 L U'
*4. *B' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 R2 D L' F' L2 U F2 L2 R B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 F Rw2 D B' R2 Fw2 Uw2 D R2 D F2 R Fw2 F2 Rw' B' Rw2 D Uw Rw' B' Rw2 D Fw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U R' U2 F' R U' R' F2 U2 R2 U2
*3. *R2 D2 R D2 R2 F D' R F' U2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 B2 U R D
*4. *L B' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R F2 R2 U2 B L2 B U2 F' R' D Uw2 F' D' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F2 D B R2 Fw2 Rw R' U2 F' R' F Rw' Uw Fw' F Rw2 Uw' B Rw2
*5. *L' R' F' Dw' Bw2 Fw B Lw' R2 U2 Bw' B2 F D2 R2 D' L2 F Fw' B2 Dw R2 Rw' Bw L Lw U' R2 Uw B Dw' U L2 R Rw' Uw2 D' Fw2 Lw' Bw' U2 R' Uw B2 L2 B' Dw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Fw' Lw' L' Bw L' B' Bw' Lw2 Dw' B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U2 R' U2 R' F U' F' U2 F R2 U'
*3. *B2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D R2 D' B L2 U L D F'
*4. *B2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 D' F2 U R F' L U' L D B2 R U R2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 L' U' R D2 L' F2 Fw Uw2 U2 D2 B' Uw Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 U' Rw2 R'
*5. *Lw' Fw' Lw R' L2 Rw' B' Rw Fw2 U' L' Rw Dw' Uw2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' L' D' B2 Rw2 L' Bw Rw' Lw B F2 Rw U' F' Lw2 L' F2 R' F' Rw2 U2 Uw' Bw2 Uw Fw2 Lw Rw2 F2 Uw2 F' Lw B L B F' Fw L2 Fw U2 Uw2
*6. *Lw Bw F2 3Rw2 U B2 Uw' 3Uw2 D' Lw B' 3Uw2 Rw Fw2 Lw 3Fw2 D' 3Fw' D' F Dw' L' Bw' U' B' Lw Dw' F2 U2 Bw' 3Rw2 B2 3Uw U' B2 U' 3Fw R2 Uw' L2 B' Bw' Fw' F' 3Uw L Dw B2 L Dw' B' Dw U Rw' R' F2 Lw Rw Dw Fw F Uw D2 F2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 B F' 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Uw' B2 R' 3Rw B Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R' U' R U F2 R' U' R U' R' F'
*3. *R F' L F' B2 L2 U' D2 B' R D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D
*4. *R' F' D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' L' B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' Rw2 U Rw2 L2 R' B2 Uw2 L U2 F2 Uw2 Fw F' D B' L' Uw' R2 F2 Uw B Rw Uw B2
*5. *Bw' Uw2 L R2 B F L2 R' Rw Bw' Fw2 Lw2 L Bw2 U2 Fw' Uw B2 Lw' U' F' Bw' R L2 U D2 Bw' Rw Bw' L Bw2 U2 Rw2 D' B2 Lw2 Rw2 D U' Fw2 D2 R Rw2 Lw B2 Dw' B2 Uw2 D U2 Bw' D' Lw Rw Fw Dw' Rw' R U' F'
*6. *F' D2 3Fw U B' Dw Uw' B 3Rw' B2 L2 B' Bw2 Rw 3Fw' Rw D L' U 3Fw2 Lw2 U L2 Bw' F' 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw2 B 3Rw' Uw2 L 3Uw 3Fw D2 Dw' Rw' Dw' Rw' U2 Rw' F2 3Fw2 Uw' Dw' Bw B' F2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw' F2 U2 F 3Fw' R' Uw Rw' 3Rw Fw' F Rw' B Lw' R Bw B F Dw' U F2 3Uw2 F Bw 3Uw Uw2 F2 R Bw Uw'
*7. *3Rw' Rw' L R2 3Uw B2 3Dw2 3Fw 3Uw Uw Bw 3Lw Fw 3Lw2 F2 3Uw 3Rw' U2 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw U' F' B' Dw' Bw' Lw2 Uw2 D L2 3Dw' B2 Dw' 3Dw' F 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Uw' F2 D2 Fw 3Rw 3Bw2 Rw 3Uw 3Dw2 Fw 3Lw' Dw2 Uw 3Lw2 Bw2 3Fw' D' 3Bw 3Rw' 3Bw2 Fw' Lw' 3Lw2 3Fw D2 Fw' 3Bw' 3Uw' D Lw' R2 Bw' Dw2 Uw 3Lw Rw2 Lw R U 3Lw F Rw' 3Rw 3Lw Dw' 3Uw2 Rw2 D 3Lw2 D' R D2 3Uw B2 R2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Lw' F' U L 3Lw' Dw

*Clock
1. *UR2+ DR4- DL4- UL4- U5+ R5- D1- L1- ALL2- y2 U5- R2- D2- L0+ ALL3- DR UL
*2. *UR4+ DR2- DL4- UL3+ U3+ R2- D0+ L5- ALL3- y2 U1- R2- D3- L3- ALL6+ UR DL
*3. *UR3- DR4+ DL4+ UL6+ U1+ R6+ D6+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R2+ D1+ L5- ALL2+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR5+ DR0+ DL5- UL5- U6+ R4+ D2+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R4- D6+ L3+ ALL0+ DR DL
*5. *UR2+ DR4+ DL6+ UL5+ U6+ R6+ D3- L1- ALL3+ y2 U5+ R4+ D5- L1+ ALL3- UR DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B L B R' U' B' L' B' L' B' U u l' r
*2. *B' R B' U L' B' L U R L' U r
*3. *R' B' L' R B L' U' L R' U B' u l r
*4. *R' U' R' B' R' U' L' R' U' R U' u' l r b
*5. *R' B R U' L' B' U B' R U' B' u' r b'

*Square-1
1. *(0,-4) / (-2,-5) / (5,-4) / (3,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) /
*2. *(0,2) / (1,4) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,-5) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
*3. *(0,-1) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-1) / (0,-2)
*4. *(0,-1) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (5,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
*5. *(-5,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,0) / (4,-5) / (6,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (1,-3) / (0,-2) / (6,-5) / (-4,0)

*Skewb
1. *L B L' U B' U R L' U B R'
*2. *R B U B' U R U' R' B R' B'
*3. *U L R L' B U L' R' B R U'
*4. *L B U' L U' R L' R' B R B'
*5. *B L B R' B L R U' R B L

*KiloMinx
1. *flip U2' L2' BL2 L' flip U' F L2 F2' BR2' U2 BL2' U' BL2' R2 F2' R U F U' R2 U F2' R' U2 R
*2. *BL2 BR U2' BR2 BL' BR' U2' flip BL2 U BL BR2 U' L2' BR R2 U2 F2' R2' U' F2 R' F2 U' F' U2'
*3. *U2' F U2' R' U2 BR BL' flip U BR2' R2 F2' BR2' BL' L2' BL2 R2 U' F' U2 F2' U2' R U2' F' U2'
*4. *U2 R' BL' L2 F2 U BR' R2 flip U F BR2' R2 BL2 U F2 L2 BL2 U2 F2 R' U2' R' U F' U F' U2' R' F2'
*5. *BL2 flip U BL U2' BR2 BL2 U' L2 U flip R2 U2' BL BR BL L' BR2 BL U F2' R2 F U' F2' R2' U' R2 U' F2' U' F

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' U' R U' F R2 U' F' R U' R'
*3. *R2 F2 L F2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' B U R D U L U R' F R2 F2
*4. *F D B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R U2 B F2 L2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 Fw2 Uw2 L' D' Rw2 D2 L Fw2 U2 B2 D R Fw F R D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw Uw' F' D Rw B'
*5. *Bw' Dw' Fw2 R Dw B2 Bw2 F' Lw' Uw2 B Bw2 Dw' Lw2 D U' Bw Uw' D Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 R' D Bw U2 Lw2 L2 Uw Fw2 B' Rw B Fw Dw2 D' Lw2 B D B D2 Bw' Fw Uw2 Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 U2 Rw' D' Fw F2 L2 Dw2 B' L2 F' Dw2 Rw2 Bw'
*OH. *L' D2 R' D' R' B2 D2 L F R' B2 U L2 F2 B2 U D2 L
*Clock. *UR3- DR0+ DL3- UL6+ U2- R2+ D6+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U1- R5+ D6+ L4+ ALL5+ DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R B' L U L' R' U B U L B u' l r'
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (6,0) / (2,5) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,-2) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-1,-2) /
*Skewb. *U B L R L B' R' B' L U' B'

*Redi Cube
1. *f' F' r' b r' f' F' L F R B' R B' L'
*2. *R' l' b' l' f' r' b' B L' F' R' B' L F R F R B
*3. *R r f r R' b l r' F' L' F R F R
*4. *R r b B L' l r b L B F L R' B' F L' B' R
*5. *f F L l L' b' r' f' l R F' R B F R' B'

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Rw L B' Uw' L' B' Uw' Rw' U B Bw Lw' Rw Bw Lw Rw Bw Lw' Uw' r b
*2. *Uw Rw' Bw' Lw U Bw' R B' Uw L' B' Uw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw Uw' Rw r
*3. *Uw Bw Rw' B Uw R' Lw' Bw' U' L B' Rw Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' Lw' Uw' u l r'
*4. *Bw Lw' Rw' U R' Bw Rw L Bw' R B' Bw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Lw Rw' Uw' Bw' b
*5. *B' Rw' Uw Lw U B Uw L Bw R' Bw Lw' Uw Bw' Uw Lw u' l' b

*15 Puzzle
1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U2 R D L U2 R D L U R2 D3 L U2 R2 D L U R U L D R D L U2 R D L3 D2 R U R D L U3 R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L U L D R U2 L D L D2 R U R D L U R2 U L U L D L D R3 U L2 D R D R U2 L2 U L D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D2 L D R U L2 D L U R D R U3 L D R2 D2 L U L U L D R U R D L D L U2 R2 U L2 D R3 U L D R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D2 L3 U R2 D L U R D2 L2 U R D L U2 R U R2 D L U R D3 L U2 R D L2 U2 R D3 L U2 L U R3
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L2 D R U2 L U R2 D L2 D R U L2 U R2 D L D L D R2 U R D L U L U L U R D R2 U L D2

*Speed Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R D' F U L' F2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 L B2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F' R' U R F L2 B' U F2 R2 U L2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 B R B2 U2 L B' R2 B' L' U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' B' D' F U2 R' D R D2 L D2 R B2 R' L2 B2 D2 F D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L' U' B' R' B2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 F U F R' B D2 U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks
1. *F' B' L2 D R D2 R D2 B' R' D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 U
*2. *R B2 U' L' F2 D' R' L2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 F L2 F L2 D'
*3. *F2 R2 F' U' L F' L' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F L D2 F'
*4. *B' R2 F D2 L2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B L' R F2 U' F2 D
*5. *D R' B2 R B2 L D2 U2 R F R U R' D' U F' D L'

*Curvy Copter
1. * UR UL UB UR UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UB RF UR UB LB UB UL LB UL UF UR UF UB UL UF RB UB UR UF LF UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UF DB DF LF UL UB LB DL DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR LB+ UL LB- DR+2 DF DR+2
*2. * UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UL UF LB UL UF UR UB RF UF UL UB UL UF RF UR RF LF UF UR UL UB UR RB UB LF UL UF UL LF UF UR DL LB UB LF UF UR RF DR DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL DB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UB+ UR UB+2 DF+ LF UL+2 DF+2 RF+2 UF+ UL UF+ LB+2
*3. * UF UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UF UR UB LB UL UF UR RF UF RF UF UL UB UR UL UB UR LB UB RF RB UR LF UL UB RB UR UB RB UR LF UF LF DB RB UR DL DR DB DR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF UL+2 LB UL UF+ RF DR RF+2 DR+
*4. * UF UB UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UR LB RF UF UL UB RF UF UR UL LB UL UF RB UR UF UL UF UB RB UR RB LF UF UR UB RF LF DB LB DR RB UR DR DF RF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ LB+2 UB LB-2 RF+2 DR RF+ UR+ DB+ DL+2 DB-2
*5. * UF UB UR UB UL UF UL UF UB UL UB UR UF UL LB UB RF UF RF UF UR UB UL RF UR RB UR LF UF UR UB UR LF UL UF LF UL UB UR RB UR DB RB DB DL LB DR RB UB UR RF DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 DB+ RB UR DL+2 LF+2 DL LF UF+ RF+2 UF RF UF+2 RF+ UR RF UR+ LF+ UF UR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron
1. *B L BL L' BL' B' L' U' L' U' L' B L BL L' BL' B' U' L U' L R L F' U F' U L R' L' F' R D' BR U R' B BR' L'
*2. *F R U R' U' F' B BL L BL' L' B' U' L' U' L F' L' R' F' L' U F R' L F L R BR B R' BR' BL' D' B'
*3. *F' R L' R' U' R U L R' F R' BR' F' D' F D BR R' F R' U R' L' R U L R U' F' R' L U' D L D BL' U F L
*4. *F R' F' R' F R' D' F' D' BR' D' BR' R' BR' F U R' F' L' R F' U' L' F L F' U BL B' BR' D U B' U' BR'
*5. *U' B BL L BL' L' B' L' R' F R L' U' R' F R L' U' F R' U L U' L' F R' L' U L' F' D BL BR F' D L' BL BR


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2021)

Results for week 18: Congratulations to the super cuber, TheDubDubJr, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(118)
1.  1.18 Legomanz
2.  1.27 Charles Jerome
3.  1.32 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  1.51 BrianJ
5.  1.61 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.68 OriginalUsername
7.  1.71 Benjamin Warry
8.  1.72 leomannen
9.  1.73 MichaelNielsen
10.  1.78 Kymlikespotatoes12105
11.  1.85 ExultantCarn
12.  1.97 turtwig
13.  2.01 LukasDikic
14.  2.11 TheDubDubJr
15.  2.28 KardTrickKid_YT
16.  2.33 Rubadcar
17.  2.34 Imran Rahman
18.  2.36 JChambers13
19.  2.48 Việt Vũ Nguyễn Khánh
20.  2.62 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  2.78 cuberkid10
22.  2.80 BradenTheMagician
23.  2.82 Trig0n
23.  2.82 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.89 Luke Garrett
26.  2.93 tJardigradHe
27.  3.00 DGCubes
28.  3.05 agradess2
29.  3.07 fun at the joy
30.  3.09 Zeke Mackay
31.  3.20 jason3141
31.  3.20 sigalig
33.  3.21 mihnea3000
34.  3.22 the super cuber
35.  3.36 Dream Cubing
36.  3.42 MCuber
37.  3.44 Rafaello
38.  3.46 123CuberOnYT
39.  3.53 Cale S
39.  3.53 Torch
41.  3.58 sean_cut4
42.  3.60 Mattia Pasquini
43.  3.61 midnightcuberx
44.  3.67 BMcCl1
45.  3.69 NolanDoes2x2
46.  3.71 abhijat
46.  3.71 Jonah Jarvis
48.  3.75 ReaganCubes
48.  3.75 wearephamily1719
50.  3.77 dollarstorecubes
51.  3.82 Fred Lang
52.  3.83 John_NOTgood
53.  3.87 Peter Preston
54.  3.90 bennettstouder
55.  3.95 theit07
56.  3.98 tommyo11
57.  4.01 KrokosB
58.  4.02 MartinN13
58.  4.02 John Benwell
60.  4.15 Brady
61.  4.22 Oxzowachi
62.  4.24 TrueCuberOfficial
63.  4.31 abunickabhi
64.  4.32 Nuuk cuber
65.  4.34 drpfisherman
66.  4.42 Keenan Johnson
67.  4.45 Parke187
67.  4.45 seungju choi
69.  4.52 vedroboev
70.  4.58 White KB
71.  4.63 MattP98
72.  4.67 2019ECKE02
73.  4.69 glincons1
74.  4.70 Raymos Castillo
74.  4.70 miguelrogenmoser
76.  4.72 Liam Wadek
76.  4.72 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
78.  4.76 Volcaniccubing
79.  4.80 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
80.  4.84 johnandthecube
81.  4.85 trangium
82.  4.86 DUDECUBER
83.  4.89 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
84.  4.94 PCCuber
85.  5.11 ichcubegerne
86.  5.16 MasterIcePanda
87.  5.19 TheCubingAddict980
88.  5.26 Der Der
89.  5.44 d2polld
90.  5.50 Li Xiang
91.  5.63 Simon31415
92.  5.89 RyanSoh
93.  5.95 anna4f
94.  6.00 Master_Disaster
95.  6.03 PikachuPlayz_MC
96.  6.09 nevinscph
97.  6.53 ITZME
98.  6.60 Ethanawoll
99.  6.63 LittleLumos
100.  6.71 breadears
101.  7.07 Mike Hughey
102.  7.38 Y cuber
103.  7.41 Ace19212
104.  7.45 MrLunarWolf
105.  7.59 Jrg
106.  7.89 MarkA64
107.  8.15 Rubika-37-021204
108.  8.33 Jonascube
109.  8.54 sporteisvogel
110.  8.90 One Wheel
111.  10.59 JoannaCuber
112.  10.96 TheRCB
113.  11.32 Jacck
114.  11.35 melexi
115.  11.97 myoder
116.  15.31 Future
117.  15.37 Lol_cat
118.  17.75 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(167)
1.  5.97 Việt Vũ Nguyễn Khánh
2.  6.39 LukasDikic
3.  6.46 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.19 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.28 OriginalUsername
6.  7.32 BrianJ
7.  7.58 Legomanz
8.  7.81 jason3141
9.  7.83 Charles Jerome
10.  7.85 tJardigradHe
11.  7.91 NathanaelCubes
12.  8.07 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  8.08 MichaelNielsen
14.  8.16 Jonah Jarvis
15.  8.23 ExultantCarn
16.  8.35 Kymlikespotatoes12105
17.  8.41 cuberkid10
18.  8.45 AidanNoogie
19.  8.48 mihnea3000
20.  8.79 turtwig
21.  8.91 Lim Hung
22.  8.97 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  9.00 remopihel
24.  9.03 MatthewEllis
24.  9.03 Dream Cubing
26.  9.08 JChambers13
27.  9.11 Oxzowachi
28.  9.16 KardTrickKid_YT
29.  9.18 Heewon Seo
30.  9.24 leomannen
30.  9.24 KrokosB
32.  9.39 Zeke Mackay
33.  9.45 mrsniffles01
34.  9.48 sean_cut4
35.  9.59 miguelrogenmoser
36.  9.65 the super cuber
37.  9.73 dollarstorecubes
37.  9.73 vishwasankarcubing
39.  9.75 Harsha Paladugu
40.  9.76 Nutybaconator
41.  9.85 FishyIshy
42.  9.91 abhijat
43.  9.94 scrubizilla
43.  9.94 Keenan Johnson
45.  9.95 ichcubegerne
46.  10.00 Christopher Fandrich
46.  10.00 BradenTheMagician
48.  10.01 Cale S
49.  10.18 BMcCl1
50.  10.27 BraydenTheCuber
50.  10.27 TheDubDubJr
52.  10.39 sigalig
53.  10.42 agradess2
54.  10.82 MartinN13
55.  10.97 Liam Wadek
56.  11.00 Torch
57.  11.05 FaLoL
58.  11.11 vedroboev
59.  11.14 Imran Rahman
60.  11.22 Boris McCoy
61.  11.28 DGCubes
62.  11.30 Grzegorz Chudzik
63.  11.32 Rafaello
64.  11.36 20luky3
65.  11.39 d_cuber
66.  11.53 ReaganCubes
67.  11.60 MCuber
68.  11.62 Fred Lang
69.  11.65 tommyo11
70.  11.74 glincons1
71.  11.83 Mattia Pasquini
72.  11.86 Parke187
73.  11.93 Trig0n
74.  11.97 Raymos Castillo
75.  12.03 trangium
75.  12.03 Scrambled
77.  12.07 MasterIcePanda
78.  12.09 2019ECKE02
79.  12.11 MattP98
80.  12.14 Dylan Swarts
81.  12.21 theit07
82.  12.23 Brady
83.  12.30 xtreme cuber2007
84.  12.31 TheCubingAddict980
85.  12.44 ican97
86.  12.46 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
87.  12.63 abunickabhi
88.  12.71 midnightcuberx
89.  12.88 John_NOTgood
90.  12.92 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
91.  13.04 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
92.  13.17 d2polld
93.  13.21 lumes2121
94.  13.22 xyzzy
94.  13.22 Peter Preston
96.  13.33 SirVivor
97.  13.40 edd_dib
98.  13.62 Ali161102
99.  13.87 drpfisherman
100.  13.88 Meisme
101.  13.99 pjk
102.  14.22 seungju choi
103.  14.36 Nuuk cuber
104.  14.39 rubik2005
105.  14.52 revaldoah
106.  14.61 DUDECUBER
107.  14.63 JoannaCuber
108.  14.65 breadears
109.  14.76 Natemophi
110.  14.77 Lvl9001Wizard
111.  14.80 bennettstouder
112.  14.99 123CuberOnYT
113.  15.42 johnandthecube
114.  15.43 PCCuber
115.  15.52 chancet4488
116.  15.53 nevinscph
117.  15.59 John Benwell
118.  15.88 CallMeJustin
119.  15.94 Der Der
120.  16.23 MarkA64
121.  16.26 NolanDoes2x2
122.  16.30 Aleki
123.  16.44 LittleLumos
124.  16.53 TheEpicCuber
125.  16.72 dnguyen2204
126.  16.78 thatkid
127.  16.98 Petri Krzywacki
128.  17.40 TrueCuberOfficial
129.  17.88 SentsuiJack2403
130.  17.99 Ethanawoll
131.  18.05 feli.cubes
132.  18.06 Master_Disaster
133.  18.67 Simon31415
134.  18.95 Volcaniccubing
134.  18.95 PikachuPlayz_MC
136.  19.19 calotret
137.  19.26 White KB
138.  19.32 sCs
139.  19.77 Li Xiang
140.  19.82 ITZME
141.  19.83 MuaazCubes
142.  20.08 RyanSoh
143.  20.12 myoder
144.  22.24 One Wheel
145.  22.92 anna4f
146.  23.10 Jonascube
147.  23.70 Jrg
148.  23.73 Cubing Forever
149.  24.93 filmip
150.  25.72 melexi
151.  26.26 mattboeren
152.  27.18 zakikaz
153.  27.38 Rubika-37-021204
154.  27.86 Ace19212
155.  28.12 Mxcr0
156.  31.23 Jacck
157.  34.95 MrLunarWolf
158.  35.28 Future
159.  35.38 GT8590
160.  38.36 MatsBergsten
161.  38.61 TheRCB
162.  39.10 hanifsebir
163.  39.14 Bryan4305
164.  41.82 Lol_cat
165.  42.15 Spiderman3339
166.  51.58 JailtonMendes
167.  DNF sporteisvogel


*4x4x4*(87)
1.  30.48 cuberkid10
2.  31.96 tJardigradHe
3.  32.05 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  32.31 Khairur Rachim
5.  32.91 Heewon Seo
6.  33.19 JChambers13
7.  33.83 Christopher Fandrich
8.  34.28 Jonah Jarvis
9.  35.44 ichcubegerne
10.  35.83 Dream Cubing
11.  36.80 FaLoL
12.  36.89 the super cuber
13.  38.00 agradess2
14.  38.31 sigalig
15.  38.62 BradenTheMagician
16.  38.76 dollarstorecubes
17.  39.07 MCuber
18.  39.81 abhijat
19.  40.34 TheDubDubJr
20.  40.37 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
21.  40.45 Torch
22.  40.57 MartinN13
23.  40.65 Nutybaconator
24.  41.24 Keenan Johnson
25.  41.91 DGCubes
26.  41.98 sean_cut4
27.  42.29 20luky3
28.  42.99 KrokosB
29.  43.71 leomannen
30.  43.72 abunickabhi
31.  44.22 Harsha Paladugu
32.  44.95 vedroboev
33.  46.63 bennettstouder
34.  46.70 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  47.46 nevinscph
36.  47.52 xyzzy
37.  48.58 Liam Wadek
38.  48.91 John_NOTgood
39.  49.14 thatkid
40.  49.61 tommyo11
41.  49.63 KardTrickKid_YT
42.  50.06 BMcCl1
43.  50.38 midnightcuberx
44.  50.39 wearephamily1719
45.  50.52 2019ECKE02
46.  50.60 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
47.  50.87 Imran Rahman
48.  51.04 drpfisherman
49.  51.08 breadears
50.  52.20 edd_dib
51.  52.26 ReaganCubes
52.  52.75 Parke187
53.  53.84 glincons1
54.  54.38 Peter Preston
55.  55.46 LittleLumos
56.  56.82 Grzegorz Chudzik
57.  57.51 John Benwell
58.  57.73 Nuuk cuber
59.  58.59 theit07
60.  59.20 d2polld
61.  1:01.04 Ali161102
62.  1:01.21 chancet4488
63.  1:06.41 JoannaCuber
64.  1:07.05 johnandthecube
65.  1:08.34 durjoypaul
66.  1:08.49 Volcaniccubing
67.  1:08.69 Li Xiang
68.  1:08.79 Ethanawoll
69.  1:10.84 PikachuPlayz_MC
70.  1:11.42 DUDECUBER
71.  1:13.79 Mattia Pasquini
72.  1:14.73 123CuberOnYT
73.  1:15.94 melexi
74.  1:16.78 NolanDoes2x2
75.  1:17.71 TheCubingAddict980
76.  1:18.04 miguelrogenmoser
77.  1:18.60 One Wheel
78.  1:21.39 Jrg
79.  1:35.57 Rubika-37-021204
80.  1:40.60 PCCuber
81.  1:41.74 sporteisvogel
82.  1:46.09 Jacck
83.  1:48.77 myoder
84.  1:58.49 TrueCuberOfficial
85.  2:01.70 MatsBergsten
86.  2:30.14 Future
87.  DNF Charles Jerome


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  57.42 OriginalUsername
2.  59.18 Dream Cubing
3.  1:00.55 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:02.43 cuberkid10
5.  1:04.07 Khairur Rachim
6.  1:04.32 JChambers13
7.  1:05.83 ichcubegerne
8.  1:07.40 Jonah Jarvis
9.  1:08.10 FaLoL
10.  1:09.57 jason3141
11.  1:10.10 KrokosB
12.  1:13.06 TheDubDubJr
13.  1:13.10 the super cuber
14.  1:13.27 MartinN13
15.  1:13.29 Torch
15.  1:13.29 sigalig
17.  1:14.47 mrsniffles01
18.  1:16.27 dollarstorecubes
19.  1:22.40 nevinscph
20.  1:23.03 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:26.17 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22.  1:27.15 sean_cut4
23.  1:27.70 abunickabhi
24.  1:29.63 BMcCl1
25.  1:29.69 BradenTheMagician
26.  1:30.22 drpfisherman
27.  1:30.26 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
28.  1:30.90 xyzzy
29.  1:31.41 Keenan Johnson
30.  1:32.12 Liam Wadek
31.  1:33.59 vedroboev
32.  1:37.94 leomannen
33.  1:40.06 Peter Preston
34.  1:42.86 Parke187
35.  1:43.23 edd_dib
36.  1:43.81 LittleLumos
37.  1:48.38 tommyo11
38.  1:51.62 Imran Rahman
39.  1:52.72 melexi
40.  1:53.29 breadears
41.  1:55.91 TheCubingAddict980
42.  1:56.05 ReaganCubes
43.  1:58.52 thatkid
44.  2:01.71 Volcaniccubing
45.  2:02.58 Ethanawoll
46.  2:09.78 One Wheel
47.  2:18.34 johnandthecube
48.  2:25.55 miguelrogenmoser
49.  2:26.61 Jrg
50.  2:30.31 Rubika-37-021204
51.  2:40.23 durjoypaul
52.  2:54.27 Jacck
53.  2:54.33 sporteisvogel
54.  3:10.15 DUDECUBER
55.  3:45.40 MatsBergsten
56.  DNF bennettstouder
56.  DNF PCCuber


*6x6x6*(30)
1.  1:40.33 Dream Cubing
2.  1:58.87 OriginalUsername
3.  2:01.55 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  2:03.14 ichcubegerne
5.  2:04.42 the super cuber
6.  2:08.42 FaLoL
7.  2:13.31 Keroma12
8.  2:15.61 agradess2
9.  2:15.95 sigalig
10.  2:16.15 Torch
11.  2:19.58 dollarstorecubes
12.  2:25.58 xyzzy
13.  2:28.47 nevinscph
14.  2:32.11 Liam Wadek
15.  2:32.77 MartinN13
16.  2:34.44 drpfisherman
17.  2:36.06 Raymos Castillo
18.  2:44.74 abunickabhi
19.  2:48.73 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
20.  2:54.27 melexi
21.  3:02.00 vedroboev
22.  3:25.24 Ali161102
23.  3:45.87 LittleLumos
24.  3:58.88 One Wheel
25.  4:29.32 Jrg
26.  4:46.55 Rubika-37-021204
27.  5:01.74 Jacck
28.  5:05.04 sporteisvogel
29.  5:16.37 thomas.sch
30.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:15.82 Dream Cubing
2.  2:57.41 TheDubDubJr
3.  2:58.89 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:14.58 the super cuber
5.  3:25.17 Keroma12
6.  3:28.27 Torch
7.  3:36.88 fun at the joy
8.  3:41.96 sigalig
9.  4:08.57 nevinscph
10.  4:13.26 Raymos Castillo
11.  4:13.48 melexi
12.  4:21.35 Liam Wadek
13.  4:46.42 abunickabhi
14.  5:35.17 LittleLumos
15.  6:25.38 Jrg
16.  6:44.64 tommyo11
17.  7:00.77 Rubika-37-021204
18.  7:44.55 Jacck
19.  7:45.86 sporteisvogel
20.  DNF MartinN13
20.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(36)
1.  4.37 Charles Jerome
2.  4.58 sean_cut4
3.  5.46 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  5.67 turtwig
5.  5.94 Kymlikespotatoes12105
6.  6.08 ExultantCarn
7.  6.45 Christopher Fandrich
8.  6.75 Khairur Rachim
9.  7.89 Dream Cubing
10.  7.91 TrueCuberOfficial
11.  7.92 Trig0n
12.  8.98 ichcubegerne
13.  9.98 123CuberOnYT
14.  11.36 the super cuber
15.  11.84 sigalig
16.  12.93 agradess2
17.  13.81 Li Xiang
18.  14.50 Grzegorz Chudzik
19.  14.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  17.60 tommyo11
21.  20.02 Rafaello
22.  20.59 seungju choi
23.  21.32 abunickabhi
24.  23.12 2019ECKE02
25.  24.91 MatsBergsten
26.  25.74 midnightcuberx
27.  28.58 MattP98
28.  33.52 LittleLumos
29.  36.15 nevinscph
30.  37.70 PCCuber
31.  38.20 Jacck
32.  38.27 John Benwell
33.  44.12 dollarstorecubes
34.  58.34 Ace19212
35.  1:01.73 Ethanawoll
36.  1:10.20 drpfisherman


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(31)
1.  22.78 sigalig
2.  29.03 tommyo11
3.  31.87 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  33.15 ican97
5.  34.66 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  36.51 Keroma12
7.  39.65 2019ECKE02
8.  41.22 abunickabhi
9.  41.46 Dylan Swarts
10.  43.97 seungju choi
11.  47.09 openseas
12.  55.10 MattP98
13.  55.92 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:12.64 nevinscph
15.  1:15.02 thatkid
16.  1:21.38 revaldoah
17.  1:34.99 TheDubDubJr
18.  1:38.97 MatsBergsten
19.  1:41.03 LittleLumos
20.  1:41.72 Dream Cubing
21.  2:42.68 filmip
22.  2:43.88 agradess2
23.  2:44.79 dollarstorecubes
24.  2:48.45 Jacck
25.  2:51.62 TrueCuberOfficial
26.  2:54.47 midnightcuberx
27.  2:57.70 Der Der
28.  3:14.72 PCCuber
29.  4:04.14 anna4f
30.  5:07.81 dnguyen2204
31.  DNF John Benwell


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  4:12.54 Keroma12
2.  4:46.12 nevinscph
3.  5:52.66 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  7:39.65 MatsBergsten
5.  8:41.14 Jacck
6.  17:08.75 Raymos Castillo
7.  17:09.99 PingPongCuber
8.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  DNF thatkid
8.  DNF agradess2
8.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  5:22.53 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  8:28.24 nevinscph
3.  8:41.59 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  18:44.33 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF LittleLumos
5.  DNF thatkid
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  25/34 60:00 Keroma12
2.  14/17 41:53 willian_pessoa
3.  6/6 19:30 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  4/4 20:14 Jacck
5.  2/2 1:43 abunickabhi
6.  2/2 11:04 midnightcuberx
7.  8/15 54:02 openseas
8.  1/2 17:14 dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 one-handed*(95)
1.  10.10 branson_lau
2.  10.65 Khairur Rachim
3.  11.89 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  12.99 OriginalUsername
5.  13.10 Christopher Fandrich
6.  13.22 turtwig
7.  14.47 Kymlikespotatoes12105
8.  14.98 the super cuber
9.  15.27 NathanaelCubes
10.  15.42 Dream Cubing
11.  15.72 ichcubegerne
12.  15.77 Harsha Paladugu
13.  15.83 mihnea3000
14.  16.21 sean_cut4
15.  16.30 fun at the joy
16.  16.32 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  16.43 JChambers13
18.  16.55 leomannen
19.  16.70 BradenTheMagician
20.  17.00 midnightcuberx
21.  17.03 jason3141
22.  17.12 cuberkid10
23.  18.02 xyzzy
24.  18.19 FaLoL
25.  18.41 dollarstorecubes
26.  18.94 glincons1
27.  19.07 Oxzowachi
28.  19.79 DGCubes
29.  20.19 KrokosB
30.  20.21 TheDubDubJr
31.  20.30 sigalig
32.  20.58 MCuber
33.  20.72 agradess2
34.  20.92 Nutybaconator
35.  21.13 Torch
36.  21.24 LukasDikic
37.  21.30 vedroboev
38.  21.34 mrsniffles01
39.  21.85 Liam Wadek
40.  21.91 Parke187
41.  22.45 drpfisherman
42.  22.50 Grzegorz Chudzik
43.  22.51 ican97
44.  22.66 MartinN13
45.  22.92 abunickabhi
46.  23.32 revaldoah
47.  23.40 edd_dib
48.  23.62 wearephamily1719
49.  24.04 Brady
50.  24.65 John_NOTgood
51.  25.12 d2polld
52.  25.18 durjoypaul
53.  25.37 ReaganCubes
54.  25.40 Rafaello
55.  25.50 abhijat
56.  26.68 tommyo11
57.  26.69 nevinscph
58.  26.84 xtreme cuber2007
59.  27.02 123CuberOnYT
60.  27.24 BMcCl1
61.  27.26 Peter Preston
62.  27.69 Dylan Swarts
63.  28.95 MattP98
64.  29.02 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
65.  29.94 RyanSoh
66.  30.10 miguelrogenmoser
67.  30.39 Raymos Castillo
68.  30.52 LittleLumos
69.  30.55 Nuuk cuber
70.  31.19 SirVivor
71.  31.37 PCCuber
72.  31.80 Volcaniccubing
73.  33.32 breadears
74.  34.33 Ethanawoll
75.  34.52 trangium
75.  34.52 TrueCuberOfficial
77.  35.58 chancet4488
78.  36.53 White KB
79.  39.13 Meisme
80.  42.12 DUDECUBER
81.  42.16 Ali161102
82.  42.18 PikachuPlayz_MC
83.  44.19 johnandthecube
84.  44.76 seungju choi
85.  46.15 calotret
86.  46.96 rubik2005
87.  49.11 mattboeren
88.  55.04 sporteisvogel
89.  55.06 Jacck
90.  1:11.92 Rubika-37-021204
91.  1:34.68 dnguyen2204
92.  1:54.75 Future
93.  2:13.52 MatsBergsten
94.  DNF bennettstouder
94.  DNF Mattia Pasquini


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  40.93 DGCubes
2.  1:14.90 fun at the joy
3.  1:35.85 TheDubDubJr

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  37.58 ichcubegerne
2.  45.25 TheDubDubJr
3.  47.35 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  1:05.85 openseas
5.  1:13.21 Raymos Castillo
6.  1:18.58 drpfisherman
7.  1:40.22 ReaganCubes
8.  1:46.87 Jacck
9.  1:48.01 MatsBergsten
10.  DNF theit07
10.  DNF DUDECUBER


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) seungju choi
1.  DNF (42, 35, DNS) xtreme cuber2007
1.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) OriEy
1.  DNF (57, DNS, DNS) abunickabhi

*2-3-4 Relay*(45)
1.  38.44 Khairur Rachim
2.  44.59 Dream Cubing
3.  48.83 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  49.64 Christopher Fandrich
5.  50.05 KrokosB
6.  52.35 sigalig
7.  52.52 Jonah Jarvis
8.  53.67 DGCubes
9.  55.41 sean_cut4
10.  56.73 the super cuber
11.  56.94 TheDubDubJr
12.  58.25 dollarstorecubes
13.  58.55 BradenTheMagician
14.  59.74 vedroboev
15.  1:00.01 agradess2
16.  1:01.46 abhijat
17.  1:04.76 MartinN13
18.  1:05.55 tommyo11
19.  1:08.82 Parke187
20.  1:09.82 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  1:10.56 BMcCl1
22.  1:11.95 drpfisherman
23.  1:13.34 Peter Preston
24.  1:14.42 abunickabhi
25.  1:15.68 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:19.80 nevinscph
27.  1:20.15 midnightcuberx
28.  1:20.91 JoannaCuber
29.  1:21.60 Raymos Castillo
30.  1:29.14 ReaganCubes
31.  1:31.79 johnandthecube
32.  1:32.58 123CuberOnYT
33.  1:33.90 breadears
34.  1:37.10 miguelrogenmoser
35.  1:37.36 Ethanawoll
36.  1:42.99 NolanDoes2x2
37.  1:43.12 Volcaniccubing
38.  1:51.46 DUDECUBER
39.  1:52.58 Jrg
40.  1:53.56 melexi
41.  2:02.56 Rubika-37-021204
42.  2:05.64 PCCuber
43.  2:38.54 Jacck
44.  3:08.37 MatsBergsten
45.  4:00.37 Future


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:59.81 ichcubegerne
2.  2:04.51 the super cuber
3.  2:07.89 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  2:14.21 KrokosB
5.  2:15.02 Jonah Jarvis
6.  2:16.29 dollarstorecubes
7.  2:18.24 sigalig
8.  2:18.70 MartinN13
9.  2:22.66 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:25.90 abunickabhi
11.  2:35.57 nevinscph
12.  2:36.65 vedroboev
13.  2:42.55 drpfisherman
14.  2:45.71 sean_cut4
15.  2:45.86 Parke187
16.  2:52.86 tommyo11
17.  2:55.20 BMcCl1
18.  3:14.99 breadears
19.  3:39.32 Ethanawoll
20.  3:47.03 ReaganCubes
21.  3:56.51 johnandthecube
22.  4:01.70 Volcaniccubing
23.  4:04.57 melexi
24.  4:47.94 Rubika-37-021204
25.  4:48.02 Jrg
26.  4:48.36 miguelrogenmoser
27.  4:52.63 DUDECUBER
28.  5:12.74 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  4:01.47 fun at the joy
2.  4:05.53 the super cuber
3.  4:15.97 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:28.55 TheDubDubJr
5.  4:39.66 sigalig
6.  4:59.80 drpfisherman
7.  5:02.57 dollarstorecubes
8.  5:10.00 Raymos Castillo
9.  5:22.11 nevinscph
10.  5:44.23 sean_cut4
11.  6:00.10 vedroboev
12.  7:29.17 melexi
13.  9:19.58 Jrg
14.  9:27.22 Rubika-37-021204
15.  10:47.92 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  7:11.23 ichcubegerne
2.  7:19.72 the super cuber
3.  7:38.31 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  7:47.81 sigalig
5.  8:01.36 fun at the joy
6.  8:22.62 KrokosB
7.  9:11.53 drpfisherman
8.  9:17.87 nevinscph
9.  9:47.63 abunickabhi
10.  10:26.10 sean_cut4
11.  11:17.94 melexi
12.  15:50.72 Jrg
13.  16:50.82 Jacck
14.  17:16.53 Rubika-37-021204


*Clock*(40)
1.  4.07 JChambers13
2.  4.34 Liam Wadek
3.  4.79 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.28 vishwasankarcubing
5.  6.83 MattP98
6.  6.96 50ph14
7.  7.05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  7.21 dollarstorecubes
9.  7.30 TheDubDubJr
10.  7.42 Mattia Pasquini
11.  7.47 drpfisherman
12.  7.96 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  8.17 Li Xiang
14.  8.31 OriginalUsername
15.  8.39 Parke187
16.  8.49 BradenTheMagician
17.  8.65 Cale S
18.  8.81 fun at the joy
19.  8.84 KardTrickKid_YT
20.  9.57 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  9.74 ichcubegerne
22.  10.43 Nuuk cuber
23.  10.62 the super cuber
24.  10.64 Volcaniccubing
25.  10.81 sean_cut4
26.  10.88 vedroboev
27.  12.34 Peter Preston
28.  12.37 Harsha Paladugu
29.  12.41 ReaganCubes
30.  12.75 wearephamily1719
31.  13.50 tommyo11
32.  14.13 Ethanawoll
33.  17.78 PikachuPlayz_MC
34.  17.82 abunickabhi
35.  18.91 nevinscph
36.  20.15 Jacck
37.  24.15 sporteisvogel
38.  32.93 TrueCuberOfficial
39.  51.65 PCCuber
40.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(35)
1.  43.35 Oxzowachi
2.  44.97 KrokosB
3.  46.24 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  49.93 KardTrickKid_YT
5.  56.38 OriginalUsername
6.  1:00.47 Dream Cubing
7.  1:07.79 agradess2
8.  1:10.19 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:11.18 Liam Wadek
10.  1:11.55 dollarstorecubes
11.  1:12.90 the super cuber
12.  1:12.93 drpfisherman
13.  1:14.52 ichcubegerne
14.  1:18.40 fun at the joy
15.  1:20.03 sean_cut4
16.  1:20.46 TheDubDubJr
17.  1:34.67 midnightcuberx
18.  1:36.75 John_NOTgood
19.  1:40.58 seungju choi
20.  1:41.41 abunickabhi
21.  1:44.92 Peter Preston
22.  1:49.08 JoannaCuber
23.  1:51.72 tommyo11
24.  1:52.15 TrueCuberOfficial
25.  2:16.69 Volcaniccubing
26.  2:24.63 d2polld
27.  2:28.87 One Wheel
28.  2:29.69 PCCuber
29.  2:36.34 DUDECUBER
30.  3:13.24 sporteisvogel
31.  3:21.79 melexi
32.  3:31.53 Jacck
33.  4:02.31 Rubika-37-021204
34.  DNF MCuber
34.  DNF Keenan Johnson


*Pyraminx*(75)
1.  2.24 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.25 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.67 SpiFunTastic


Spoiler



4.  2.68 jason3141
5.  2.81 MartinN13
6.  2.89 DGCubes
7.  2.91 50ph14
8.  3.04 Charles Jerome
9.  3.27 TrueCuberOfficial
10.  3.30 Christopher Fandrich
11.  3.65 Grzegorz Chudzik
12.  3.71 Boris McCoy
13.  3.72 OriginalUsername
14.  3.95 KardTrickKid_YT
15.  4.03 Liam Wadek
16.  4.12 the super cuber
17.  4.47 Oxzowachi
18.  4.63 midnightcuberx
19.  4.73 ExultantCarn
20.  4.78 NathanaelCubes
21.  4.79 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  4.79 leomannen
23.  4.80 Brady
24.  4.81 JChambers13
25.  4.93 BradenTheMagician
26.  4.96 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  5.10 dollarstorecubes
28.  5.32 KrokosB
29.  5.41 MattP98
30.  5.49 cuberkid10
31.  5.50 wearephamily1719
32.  5.56 Parke187
33.  5.60 Trig0n
34.  5.82 TheDubDubJr
35.  5.83 Torch
36.  5.88 vedroboev
37.  6.17 agradess2
38.  6.27 Li Xiang
39.  6.34 tommyo11
40.  6.37 Raymos Castillo
41.  6.45 sean_cut4
42.  6.54 ichcubegerne
43.  6.66 ReaganCubes
44.  7.02 Nuuk cuber
45.  7.07 Mattia Pasquini
46.  7.22 Keenan Johnson
47.  7.31 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
48.  7.53 Mike Hughey
49.  7.79 Volcaniccubing
50.  7.86 NolanDoes2x2
51.  8.25 sigalig
52.  8.54 PikachuPlayz_MC
53.  8.56 drpfisherman
53.  8.56 theit07
55.  9.08 Peter Preston
56.  9.44 Simon31415
57.  11.06 abunickabhi
58.  11.24 miguelrogenmoser
59.  11.99 sporteisvogel
60.  12.00 2019ECKE02
61.  12.16 anna4f
62.  12.64 MrLunarWolf
63.  13.10 Jonascube
64.  14.49 Jacck
65.  14.53 Rubika-37-021204
66.  14.57 melexi
67.  14.87 Ethanawoll
68.  15.45 Master_Disaster
69.  16.02 DUDECUBER
70.  18.38 johnandthecube
71.  18.61 PCCuber
72.  19.50 JoannaCuber
73.  20.08 Future
74.  DNF Lol_cat
74.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(57)
1.  6.41 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.14 Oxzowachi
3.  9.26 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  10.25 2019ECKE02
5.  10.93 Charles Jerome
6.  11.06 Cale S
7.  11.82 KardTrickKid_YT
8.  12.32 Brady
9.  12.45 MichaelNielsen
10.  13.29 ichcubegerne
11.  14.17 BradenTheMagician
12.  14.26 OriginalUsername
13.  14.59 NathanaelCubes
14.  14.94 jason3141
15.  15.15 ExultantCarn
16.  15.46 cuberkid10
17.  15.68 50ph14
18.  15.75 leomannen
19.  16.06 JChambers13
20.  16.39 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
21.  16.47 Boris McCoy
22.  17.07 sigalig
23.  18.25 MCuber
24.  18.69 Peter Preston
25.  18.86 the super cuber
26.  18.88 TheDubDubJr
27.  19.35 Torch
28.  19.46 MattP98
29.  19.88 DGCubes
30.  20.46 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
31.  20.57 Keenan Johnson
32.  21.15 Dream Cubing
33.  21.79 Liam Wadek
34.  22.71 sean_cut4
35.  22.72 KrokosB
36.  23.68 midnightcuberx
37.  24.02 agradess2
38.  24.80 MartinN13
39.  25.24 ReaganCubes
40.  26.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  27.81 tommyo11
42.  29.60 John_NOTgood
43.  32.07 drpfisherman
44.  32.78 Raymos Castillo
45.  39.12 Nuuk cuber
46.  40.62 Parke187
47.  44.65 Ethanawoll
48.  44.89 Ali161102
49.  45.77 LukasDikic
50.  49.92 TheCubingAddict980
51.  56.40 nevinscph
52.  1:00.12 Jacck
53.  1:02.90 sporteisvogel
54.  1:10.05 abunickabhi
55.  1:15.69 PCCuber
56.  2:19.71 DUDECUBER
57.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(71)
1.  2.83 Charles Jerome
2.  2.89 Legomanz
3.  2.94 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  2.99 OriginalUsername
5.  3.15 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.23 Cale S
7.  3.39 BrianJ
8.  3.80 MichaelNielsen
9.  3.97 ReaganCubes
10.  4.08 Boris McCoy
11.  4.23 JChambers13
12.  4.41 TrueCuberOfficial
13.  4.47 SirVivor
14.  4.53 Volcaniccubing
15.  4.66 ichcubegerne
16.  4.70 Oxzowachi
17.  4.78 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
17.  4.78 sean_cut4
17.  4.78 Grzegorz Chudzik
20.  4.89 50ph14
21.  4.91 TheDubDubJr
22.  4.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  5.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  5.26 jason3141
25.  5.34 MattP98
26.  5.42 DGCubes
27.  5.52 the super cuber
28.  5.66 leomannen
29.  5.76 MartinN13
30.  5.96 KrokosB
31.  6.00 Liam Wadek
32.  6.07 BradenTheMagician
33.  6.28 cuberkid10
34.  6.52 Dream Cubing
35.  6.60 durjoypaul
35.  6.60 Trig0n
37.  6.67 wearephamily1719
38.  6.76 Keenan Johnson
39.  6.88 Peter Preston
40.  6.93 vedroboev
41.  7.04 midnightcuberx
42.  7.18 Raymos Castillo
43.  7.24 2019ECKE02
44.  7.31 KardTrickKid_YT
45.  7.37 Harsha Paladugu
45.  7.37 d2polld
47.  7.47 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
48.  7.50 dollarstorecubes
49.  7.85 theit07
50.  7.99 Parke187
50.  7.99 Torch
52.  8.19 tommyo11
53.  8.28 LukasDikic
54.  8.59 drpfisherman
55.  8.71 Ethanawoll
56.  8.93 abunickabhi
57.  9.47 Li Xiang
58.  9.99 Nuuk cuber
59.  10.36 sigalig
60.  10.54 agradess2
61.  11.83 PCCuber
62.  12.92 Master_Disaster
63.  13.09 nevinscph
64.  13.15 DUDECUBER
65.  13.25 123CuberOnYT
66.  14.04 Rubika-37-021204
67.  14.23 Simon31415
68.  18.43 melexi
69.  20.48 Jacck
70.  25.45 sporteisvogel
71.  32.55 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  23.10 DGCubes
2.  27.85 glincons1
3.  28.70 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  30.78 dollarstorecubes
5.  31.59 KrokosB
6.  32.16 TheDubDubJr
7.  34.23 agradess2
8.  36.41 drpfisherman
9.  37.53 abunickabhi
10.  38.88 Nuuk cuber
11.  42.41 Raymos Castillo
12.  45.25 the super cuber
13.  45.64 Ethanawoll
14.  1:14.66 Volcaniccubing
15.  1:15.84 PCCuber
16.  1:39.68 thomas.sch
17.  10:34.23 Jacck
18.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  4:29.26 ichcubegerne
2.  4:30.44 the super cuber
3.  4:42.53 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4:58.30 Raymos Castillo
5.  5:11.53 sean_cut4
6.  5:53.17 drpfisherman
7.  6:32.89 tommyo11
8.  6:41.61 abunickabhi
9.  10:27.74 wearephamily1719
10.  13:00.22 PCCuber


*Redi Cube*(13)
1.  8.34 dollarstorecubes
2.  8.87 BMcCl1
3.  10.80 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.71 edd_dib
5.  12.41 ichcubegerne
6.  13.76 Raymos Castillo
7.  16.84 drpfisherman
8.  17.63 TheDubDubJr
9.  22.28 Nuuk cuber
10.  23.90 the super cuber
11.  25.10 abunickabhi
12.  33.36 Rubika-37-021204
13.  42.68 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  16.38 Harsha Paladugu
2.  27.08 DGCubes
3.  34.47 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  35.92 dollarstorecubes
5.  44.63 Raymos Castillo
6.  49.69 abunickabhi
7.  53.79 the super cuber
8.  54.48 drpfisherman
9.  1:00.96 TheDubDubJr
10.  1:01.38 Simon31415
11.  1:19.13 One Wheel
12.  1:21.01 Ethanawoll
13.  1:23.23 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  15.68 dollarstorecubes
2.  16.32 Li Xiang
3.  19.20 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  24.20 MartinN13
5.  25.84 the super cuber
6.  26.89 TheDubDubJr
7.  27.61 DGCubes
8.  28.32 Brady
9.  33.64 abunickabhi
10.  39.79 MatsBergsten
11.  3:46.11 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  44.12 TheDubDubJr
2.  57.80 abunickabhi
3.  63.33 Raymos Castillo

*Mirror Blocks*(21)
1.  17.84 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.26 ichcubegerne
3.  36.95 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  42.47 ReaganCubes
5.  49.14 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  49.50 the super cuber
7.  55.34 DGCubes
8.  57.31 vedroboev
9.  58.49 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:04.92 TheDubDubJr
11.  1:12.01 JChambers13
12.  1:14.11 sean_cut4
13.  1:15.88 Ethanawoll
14.  1:31.27 DUDECUBER
15.  1:31.45 Volcaniccubing
16.  1:31.74 abunickabhi
17.  1:53.00 johnandthecube
18.  2:20.08 PCCuber
19.  2:46.39 Rubika-37-021204
20.  4:53.76 Jacck
21.  DNF JoannaCuber


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:29.50 DGCubes
2.  2:42.09 TheDubDubJr
3.  6:08.07 Ethanawoll

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(11)
1.  19.02 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.68 cuberkid10
3.  23.68 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  33.81 glincons1
5.  40.62 Kit Clement
6.  44.58 Peter Preston
7.  48.76 Raymos Castillo
8.  1:00.71 drpfisherman
9.  1:14.66 TheDubDubJr
10.  4:15.25 thomas.sch
11.  9:28.54 Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(186)
1.  954 the super cuber
2.  940 TheDubDubJr
3.  896 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  812 OriginalUsername
5.  732 Dream Cubing
6.  731 dollarstorecubes
7.  714 sean_cut4
8.  697 sigalig
9.  690 JChambers13
10.  680 BradenTheMagician
11.  672 Khairur Rachim
12.  651 KrokosB
13.  634 MartinN13
14.  631 cuberkid10
14.  631 Christopher Fandrich
16.  627 DGCubes
17.  604 abunickabhi
18.  593 agradess2
19.  576 leomannen
20.  557 Liam Wadek
20.  557 jason3141
22.  551 drpfisherman
23.  540 Charles Jerome
24.  531 Torch
25.  527 tommyo11
26.  516 Raymos Castillo
27.  512 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  509 vedroboev
28.  509 KardTrickKid_YT
30.  508 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
31.  501 Grzegorz Chudzik
32.  497 Brendyn Dunagan
33.  495 Oxzowachi
34.  493 midnightcuberx
34.  493 nevinscph
36.  484 ReaganCubes
37.  465 MichaelNielsen
38.  442 Parke187
39.  438 Jonah Jarvis
40.  419 Harsha Paladugu
41.  417 Peter Preston
42.  408 ExultantCarn
43.  396 Kymlikespotatoes12105
44.  392 MattP98
44.  392 turtwig
46.  388 Keenan Johnson
47.  385 BMcCl1
48.  377 MCuber
49.  375 LukasDikic
50.  368 abhijat
51.  358 NathanaelCubes
52.  356 FaLoL
52.  356 Legomanz
54.  355 Cale S
55.  350 2019ECKE02
56.  349 BrianJ
57.  346 tJardigradHe
58.  333 TrueCuberOfficial
59.  327 mihnea3000
60.  320 Nuuk cuber
61.  317 Brady
62.  314 Volcaniccubing
63.  310 Trig0n
64.  305 mrsniffles01
65.  297 John_NOTgood
66.  293 glincons1
67.  290 fun at the joy
68.  287 miguelrogenmoser
69.  286 Imran Rahman
70.  282 Boris McCoy
71.  275 wearephamily1719
71.  275 LittleLumos
73.  272 Việt Vũ Nguyễn Khánh
74.  271 Mattia Pasquini
75.  270 xyzzy
76.  266 Nutybaconator
77.  264 Luke Garrett
78.  262 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
79.  259 Rafaello
80.  257 123CuberOnYT
81.  253 Ethanawoll
82.  244 theit07
83.  235 Jacck
84.  234 d2polld
85.  232 edd_dib
85.  232 PCCuber
87.  230 Zeke Mackay
88.  229 Heewon Seo
89.  223 seungju choi
90.  222 DUDECUBER
91.  213 Li Xiang
92.  210 Lim Hung
93.  207 50ph14
94.  206 breadears
95.  204 johnandthecube
96.  199 bennettstouder
97.  184 NolanDoes2x2
98.  179 ican97
99.  176 Rubadcar
100.  174 MatsBergsten
101.  173 Fred Lang
102.  172 vishwasankarcubing
102.  172 20luky3
102.  172 TheCubingAddict980
105.  167 melexi
105.  167 John Benwell
107.  166 SirVivor
108.  162 Rubika-37-021204
109.  161 trangium
110.  160 Dylan Swarts
111.  153 AidanNoogie
112.  152 Ali161102
113.  151 JoannaCuber
114.  149 thatkid
115.  148 remopihel
116.  147 MatthewEllis
117.  144 revaldoah
118.  143 xtreme cuber2007
119.  141 Keroma12
120.  139 PikachuPlayz_MC
121.  130 FishyIshy
122.  129 MasterIcePanda
123.  128 scrubizilla
124.  126 durjoypaul
125.  125 Jrg
126.  121 BraydenTheCuber
127.  116 sporteisvogel
128.  114 Benjamin Warry
129.  109 chancet4488
130.  107 White KB
131.  106 d_cuber
132.  105 Simon31415
133.  103 One Wheel
134.  99 branson_lau
135.  98 Der Der
136.  95 Scrambled
137.  93 RyanSoh
138.  92 Meisme
139.  88 Master_Disaster
140.  82 anna4f
141.  81 rubik2005
142.  80 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
143.  78 lumes2121
144.  75 SpiFunTastic
145.  74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
146.  70 pjk
147.  69 dnguyen2204
148.  66 openseas
148.  66 MarkA64
150.  62 Natemophi
151.  61 Lvl9001Wizard
152.  55 ITZME
153.  53 CallMeJustin
153.  53 Jonascube
155.  50 Mike Hughey
155.  50 calotret
157.  49 Aleki
158.  47 TheEpicCuber
158.  47 MrLunarWolf
160.  44 Petri Krzywacki
161.  43 Ace19212
161.  43 myoder
163.  42 SentsuiJack2403
164.  41 filmip
165.  40 feli.cubes
165.  40 Future
167.  33 sCs
167.  33 mattboeren
169.  30 willian_pessoa
169.  30 MuaazCubes
171.  23 Cubing Forever
172.  19 Y cuber
172.  19 thomas.sch
172.  19 zakikaz
172.  19 TheRCB
176.  16 PingPongCuber
176.  16 Mxcr0
178.  15 Lol_cat
178.  15 TipsterTrickster 
180.  12 GT8590
180.  12 OriEy
182.  11 Kit Clement
183.  9 hanifsebir
184.  8 Bryan4305
185.  6 Spiderman3339
186.  5 JailtonMendes


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2021)

186 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 123!

That means our winner this week is *scrubizilla!* Congratulations!!


----------

